
Paint and Press: “Pirate Printer” Turns Street Graphics into Clothing Patterns - gbaygon
http://99percentinvisible.org/article/paint-press-pirate-printer-turns-street-graphics-clothing-patterns/
======
sixothree
New Orleans water meters may be of interest. [https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/736x/14/ce/c5/14cec5c62...](https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/736x/14/ce/c5/14cec5c62640038a2f8ea9ffa202b08b.jpg)

------
mistersquid
This strikes me as a great way to increase architectural awareness and also as
an MVP.

That is, if the market is big enough, I could see upgrading the process to
employ more technical methods to scan the streetwork and using the captured
data to silkscreen textiles.

Of course, part of the attraction of this is also that it's a very
manual/analog process, so maybe different products for each market.

In any case, this is a very cool way to document the details of urban
infrastructure.

EDIT: add missing "way" to last sentence.

------
refresh99
So does the paint wash away with water? If so it makes it kind of pointless if
you can't wash your clothes.

If not it means you're being a jerk painting over stuff that at worst are
historic or architecturally important pieces and at best just defacing our
landscape.

~~~
maym86
Metal and cotton are different materials with different properties. Cotton
doesn't rust easily. Iron doesn't get tie-dyed easily.

------
failrate
This reminds me of the old practice of "rubbings". Take a sheet of paper and a
crayon. Place the sheet on a nice surface like a bad-relief or a tombstone.
Rub the other side with the crayon to copy the texture. Quite fun.

------
kwhitefoot
This is ancient 'news'.

~~~
H4CK3RM4N
Something something submission guidelines. Something something this is
intellectually stimulating, and I haven't seen it before.

~~~
kwhitefoot
I think it might have been on HN before, or was it Boing Boing? Actually I was
glad to see it again. It attracted a different kind of comment this time, lots
of concern about defacing the manhole covers!

